# Left hand falling asleep while riding



## huber (Sep 19, 2013)

I picked up my new (first) roadbike on Tuesday. On Wednesday I joined in my company's lunch ride. We only rode 15 miles, but in that time my left hand kept falling asleep and going numb. 

Is this a technique issue? Am I doing something wrong? How do I prevent this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Is it the whole hand, or mainly the two smallest fingers? Compression of the ulnar nerve (at the base of the palm) can cause that localized sensation. If you whole hand is getting numb, I'd wonder whether it was a nerve issue from neck and shoulder position. The road-bike position can take some getting used to.

The first thing to try is to change hand positions much more frequently. See if some positions do not produce the issue.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

I bought a special pair of gloves which only helped minimally. I put those bull horns which you normally put on the handle bar ends here..









When my hand(s) goes numb I rest the back of my hand against the bull horn and apply just enough weight to maintain steerage way. They return to normal in a few seconds. A week ago I did increase the distance from the stem center to the saddle tip by .5cm and the numbness decreased noticeably. Next I'm going to try and increase the seat nose up a half degree (my butt gets sore after about 1-1/2 hour and I push my butt backwards in the saddle....possibly sliding forward?). Little by little.


----------



## huber (Sep 19, 2013)

It seems to mainly be my 2 smallest fingers. I rode again today, adjusting my hand positioning frequently. Had the issue thought not as severe in both hands. I'm generally able to shake out my arms and get feeling back, it is just kind of an annoyance.

I'm currently riding with out gloves, could this be a cause? Also how much weight should be on my hands while you ride?


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Try to make sure your wrist is not bent, that can help with blood flow. Make sure the bike is properly fitted. Change you hand position often. use your legs and core to support your weight and less in your arms and hands


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

If you ride tomorrow, look at your left hand and wrist as you start out. If you're gripping either the hoods, the bends behind the hoods, or the drops, your wrist should be neutral, ie, as straight as is would be if you were reaching out to shake hands with someone. Wrist pronation can cause ulnar nerve compression.

Practice relaxed riding. Bend your elbows, loose grip on the bars. Rotate forward from the hips, not by bending at the waist. Might also want to consult a good fitter.

When one of your hands go numb, you can get some temporary relief (without adding bullhorns to the bike) by taking your numb hand off the bars, and letting it dangle by your side to get the blood flow going again. Numbness can be caused by nerve compression, or by a death grip on the bars/too much pressure on your hands due to fit issues, resulting in reduced blood flow.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Gloves might help


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

OP, do you feel like you have a lot of weight on your hands?


----------



## huber (Sep 19, 2013)

Mr645 & Mpre53: I'll keep a closer eye on my wrists during tomorrow's ride. 

Andrwswitch: I do have a decent amount of weight on my hands. Not like a push up but some weight.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I had an issue with numbness in my left hand as well. I wear gloves all of the time, switch up hand positions on the bars and even take breaks and ride one-hand from time to time. Nothing helped.

What finally worked for me is using a Forearm Extensor Stretch (do a google search to see what that looks like). When I'm riding, if my hand starts to go numb, I'll keep riding with my R hand/arm and stretch my L wrist on my R bicep in that manner...works every time.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Rich Gibson said:


> I bought a special pair of gloves which only helped minimally. Next I'm going to try and increase the seat nose up a half degree (my butt gets sore after about 1-1/2 hour and I push my butt backwards in the saddle....possibly sliding forward?). Little by little.


The 1/2 degree has reduced the numbness a bit more (I did 26 miles today-Trek FX 7.6). I have to think a bit about my next move; another +.5cm stem to seat nose or another .5 degree nose up.


----------



## huber (Sep 19, 2013)

there was less numbness in my hands during today's ride, but it was still there. i paid much closer attention today and it seems to be that the numbness is actually mostly in my pointer finger as well as my middle finger. The small fingers seem to be mostly ok. 

I will look into getting some gloves to see if this helps. I will also toy with other hand positions. Riding will be at a minimal over the next 2 weeks as I taper for my primary sport's major event (rowing, the Head of the Charles)

(edited do to typing post after too many brews)


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

FWIW when I had a problem with numbing hands, I used a pair of weightlifting gloves. The purpose was to keep my wrists straight, and create muscle memory for my wrist position. Used them for a couple weeks, then didn't need them, but keep them handy just in case when I change bars, etc..


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

huber said:


> I picked up my new (first) roadbike on Tuesday. On Wednesday I joined in my company's lunch ride. We only rode 15 miles, but in that time my left hand kept falling asleep and going numb.
> 
> Is this a technique issue? Am I doing something wrong? How do I prevent this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Seems to me like you put a lot of weight over your left hand. Try to balance it over both hands to keep the presure low.


----------



## STBW (Aug 27, 2013)

When I first started riding, I had the same problem. Mine was combination of the bike not being set up properly, cheap gloves, and not changing positions, basically I was doing everything wrong. 

I invested in a decent pair of gloves and then got the bike fitted. This helped a lot, but the real difference maker was when I added aero bars to give me yet another position to use that completely took the weight off my wrists while riding. When I do solo rides, I tend to use them for most of the ride. When I am doing group rides, I switch back and forth between the drops and the hoods when I am in line and go to the aeros when I am on the front. I have had little to no numbness since taking this approach.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

huber said:


> Mr645 & Mpre53: I'll keep a closer eye on my wrists during tomorrow's ride.
> 
> Andrwswitch: I do have a decent amount of weight on my hands. Not like a push up but some weight.


Try setting up your bike so you just rest your hands on the bar. It shouldn't require much of an adjustment to take them off, even.

Here's a link I like.
http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fitting.htm

In a way, tapering is good timing. A few short rides here and there with some stopping and starting to tinker shouldn't mess with your 'A' event and it's not like you're trying to push yourself on your bike at the moment either.

I paid for a fit a couple years ago. Some of the better money I've spent on cycling. So that's something else to think about, but whether you do it or not, I think every cyclist should own his bike setup.


----------



## DonVA (Oct 5, 2013)

I had a similar problem, but no idea where it came from. Not a bike, however. I thought it was carpal tunnel syndrome, until a Orthopedist/hand specialist finally tracked it down to the compression of a nerve at the base of palm. As I recall, it was a blood vessel that was causing this since it had ballooned out to hit the nerve. Correcting this took out-patient surgery. After many years, however, the numbness reappears sometimes. So, maybe you will want to see an orthopedist, if this condition continues. Hands are surprisingly delicate instruments, from what I've seen. Good luck. I'm impressed with all that exercise!


----------

